# Pompeyexile's Coffee Corner



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

So today I un-caged the grinding beast that arrived in the post from top forum member Coffechap. and moving things about and literally re-arranging the kitchen (thanks Caroline my other half for being so cool about it) and almost giving myself a hernia in the process, I have finally set up my very own Coffee Corner.









Gaggia Classic with Silvia wand and PID, Brasilia RR55OD, Motta 500ml milk Jug, Motta Knock box, Starbucks milk thermometer, Tiamo tamping stand, Motta 58mm tamper, corner tamping mat, various portafilters (incl bottomless), IMS 18-20g basket, some jewellery scales and a Salter glass timer. Oh and not forgetting some beans from Rave and York Coffee Emporium.

My real coffee journey begins Saturday, hopefully I 've got a starter combo to set me on the right path. Wish me luck!

Oooh I feel like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz....Follow the real coffee brick road, follow follow follow follow, follow the real coffee brick road!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Enjoy the journey! RR55 is more than enough of a match for the Classic so you should get some fantastic drinks out that.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very tidy and organised - have fun.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great set up to start your journey on.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Agree with what everyone said, when I got rid of my MC2 and bought my RR55-OD I was blown away by the difference in my coffee making and it will see you through a few upgrades as well until you can afford that "ultimate" set up. I have a list of only a few grinders I would buy to replace mine and they're all far too much money and rare used too lol. I think the lowest price on the list was a Mahlkonig K30 vario, or one of the big Mazzer Electronic models (Royal or Major), after that the prices get silly and unfortunately I just haven't got the space in my tiny tiny kitchen for a mythos.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on your set-up.... some very capable kit:good:

Enjoy


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks guys for your support as always.

This lunch time I'm going to get some cheapy beans from the local supermarket or Whittards here in the town centre to dial in the grinder and hopefully then it will only be a tiny adjustment and very little wasteage when I open up my beans I got from Rave (Signature & Columbian Suarez).....Unless of course any of you advise differently.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cheap beans will be stale a darker or lighter that what you wŵjt to drink etc. Your better off biting the bullet buying a kg of a good bean or blend ( that will be drinkable, the same bean though ) and using that to play with.

Cheap beans waste of money ...


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I am sure the rave beans will be much better even if you are only just in the right ballpark. Plus the so called cheap beans will probably cost more than the rave ones!!!







Well maybe not but not too far off!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Just a shame Coffeechap couldn't find you a larger, heavier grinder!

David


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeh you are right as always I had a quick look in Whittards (no don't laugh) and the roasting date on their beans (was looking at the Gutamalan Elephant) had been roasted Sept last year!

I'll go with the Rave beans. I'll also be picking some beans up on Monday from York Coffee Emporium too which were roasted yesterday. This is gonna be so much fun!


----------

